# Ultimate PCC Kitbash



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Kitbash is probably not the word. Maybe just plain *BASH*!!!!










-When I was in San Francisco last month, I was passing by Pier 39 and didn't know what I was seeing. I think it was on the same track the #6 Market St. line uses for the PCCs and Peter Witt cars returning to Fisherman's Wharf. 









I was on one of the islands there, trying to get closer and not get myself killed in traffic. Looks to be a "customized" PCC car (chopped and channeled, we used to call it).
Man, that is seriously UGLY!










I was surprised when it crossed the opposing line of traffic; is there a car barn around there? (San Francisco and Spokane are the only two cities I've seen those two-wheel things ridden in traffic.)










The closer I got, the further into the shade it went. I'd guess it's used for tours, except there aren't any signs. But if too many of your friends have those nifty A/C PCC cars, you might want to consider cutting yours up and turning it into this fug ugly one-of-a-kind whateveritis. 

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually Aristocraft is way ahead of you... due to cutbacks and higher costs from China (and the price of copper ha ha), PCC cars will no longer have any windows or roof!










Greg


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jack, 
That is one of the cars from Blackpool, in the UK. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

I grew up in San Francisco. I recall seeing a similar looking trolley - maybe 50+ years ago - that resembled this that seldom operated on various trolley lines, but I don't for sure remember if the one pictured is the exact same car. The one I recall was used for Muni service work. 

-Ted


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Here is the SF Streetcar info and roster. I usually ride the F Market to work two to three times a week. Man, are the Witt cars noisy and uncomfortable!


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks, HH. It didn't take long to learn a bunch about those wonderful streetcars and find number 228. If I didn't live 2-3000 miles away I'd plan on renting it out just for a joyride. 

What're the odds that I just happened to be in the middle of traffic (I think it was a Wednesday) when they had it out for a test drive, or whatever. I'll bet most residents of The City have never seen it. 

JackM


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

228 comes out in the summer on occasion and I'm not certain what criteria is used by the powers that be. I've ridden it a couple of times, but even on a good morning it's rather chilly and a bit windy. I've also seen it during some of those rare "Warn San Franciscan Nights" that Eric Burdon sang about in the late sixties.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

We have one at the National Capital Trolley Museum in Wheaton, MD as well. http://www.dctrolley.org/carcollection.htm#BTS606 

Scott


----------

